# Switch: Federhärte und Umwerfer?



## cliomare (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte zwei Fragen zu einem 06/07er Switch LE:

1. Der Roco Dämpfer ist serienmäßig mit einer 550er Feder ausgeliefert (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Passt das für einen 80kg Fahrer (inkl. Ausrüstung)?

2. Ich bekomme meinen x9 Umwerfer nicht rauf. Irgendwie ist der zu groß. Habe hier in einem Beitrag gelesen, daß man einen Topswing Umwerfer braucht. Ist das korrekt und was für einen Durchmesser muß die Schelle haben?


Wär nett wenn mir jemand diese zwei Fragen beantworten kann und mir das durchforsten der alten Beiträge erspart.

Grüße!


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. April 2008)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte zwei Fragen zu einem 06/07er Switch LE:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

1. Kommt drauf an, was du mit dem Switch machen möchtest. Wenn du ganz "normal" Freeriden gehst mit Single Trails usw. dann müsste die 550er reichen. Wenn du auch viel Bikepark Einsatz hast und auch etwas Springen bzw. Droppen möchtest, dann kanst du ohne Probleme eine 650er fahren.

2. Das Switch braucht einen Toppull/Topswing Umwerfer mit 31.8mm Klemmung.

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (12. April 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Infos!

Dann sollte die Federhärte wohl passen, hatte eher befürchtet daß die Feder zu hart sein könnte. Habe nicht vor, groß zu droppen, mehr eben "normales" Freeriden.

Grüße!


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. April 2008)

Nein also zu hart ist sie nicht. Wie gesagt für normales Freeriding ist sie Optimal bei deinem Gewicht.
Aber probiers doch einfach aus. Die ist ja schnell mal ausgetauscht..

Viel Spaß damit, 
da Mario


----------

